# How important is work vehicle appearance?



## Hoosier1 (Jan 26, 2016)

My utility truck is in pretty good shape just kinda old I'm trying to think of some ways to spruce it up a little so it doesn't look as bad parked next to a nice new work rig. Anyone ever 'fancy up' an old truck like that or have any ideas? my first thought is swap out the ridiculous mirrors and tone done the ladder rack a bit. Wish I could go for new wheels but everything I can find seems like wouldn't really fit well with an old utility truck, aesthetically.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

I'd Letter it up. Nothing wrong with that truck IMO 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoosier1 (Jan 26, 2016)

NYgutterguy said:


> I'd Letter it up. Nothing wrong with that truck IMO
> 
> 
> Thanks! Not sure about lettering yet, I've been looking into it. This picture is a little deceiving I should have took one of it sitting next to a new(er) truck rather than corn stubble field:laughing:


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

Wait till the end of the month ,see what that new truck looks like after that $500 payment, show up with a clean truck and clean clothes washed and brushed, this will go alooooooooong way.


----------



## Windwash (Dec 23, 2007)

I wouldn't mess with that truck at all except for getting some signage on it. Looks like a money maker:thumbsup:


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

There's a plumber in this town who has an old work van and he just put some craiger wheels on it like what you would find at an automotive store. He added new headlights and turn signals so the glass looked new and clear. He darkened the windows and bit and added pin striping. And lettered the heck out of it so it doesn't look like a Chester van. It looks sharp. Not too flashy but rebuilt kinda. He's got about the coolest looking plumbers van I've seen around here. Btw he's got a ladder rack too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm staying out of this one! :whistling


----------



## Hoosier1 (Jan 26, 2016)

Windwash said:


> I wouldn't mess with that truck at all except for getting some signage on it. Looks like a money maker:thumbsup:


You sir, are correct on that part. Picked it up on the side of the road for $2800 two years ago and have not had a single problem with it. It has paid for itself time and time again.


----------



## Hoosier1 (Jan 26, 2016)

Builders Inc. said:


> There's a plumber in this town who has an old work van and he just put some craiger wheels on it like what you would find at an automotive store. He added new headlights and turn signals so the glass looked new and clear. He darkened the windows and bit and added pin striping. And lettered the heck out of it so it doesn't look like a Chester van. It looks sharp. Not too flashy but rebuilt kinda. He's got about the coolest looking plumbers van I've seen around here. Btw he's got a ladder rack too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That's pretty much the kind of ideas I was looking for, just to freshen it up a bit without looking cheap or tacky. Thanks!


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

A truck's appearance isn't as important as YOUR appearance, which isn't as important as your mannerisms and the way you present yourself.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I think it looks sharp like it is. Clean older truck does more for me then a spendy new one.


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

Just put some armor all on the tires, letter it and add some chrome valve stem covers! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Good god is that a huge ladder rack! lol i think you truck looks really nice. Personally i dont think looks matter that much for construction as long as it is not a total eyesore. Now if you pull up in an old Honda Accord with a blanket layed down and a ladder roped to the roof i think that cuts your credibility quite a bit. If you can't afford a truck then what kind of contractor are you! Haha 

I say keep it reasonably clean and maybe get some lettering? Otherwise i think its old school cool


----------



## Hoosier1 (Jan 26, 2016)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I think it looks sharp like it is. Clean older truck does more for me then a spendy new one.


Very true I can't deny that it's a good old truck.


----------



## Hoosier1 (Jan 26, 2016)

Builders Inc. said:


> Just put some armor all on the tires, letter it and add some chrome valve stem covers!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will do. Seems like everyone thinks lettering is a good idea, I'll have to run up and talk someone at the sign shop.


----------



## Hoosier1 (Jan 26, 2016)

Windycity said:


> Good god is that a huge ladder rack! lol i think you truck looks really nice. Personally i dont think looks matter that much for construction as long as it is not a total eyesore. Now if you pull up in an old Honda Accord with a blanket layed down and a ladder roped to the roof i think that cuts your credibility quite a bit. If you can't afford a truck then what kind of contractor are you! Haha
> 
> I say keep it reasonably clean and maybe get some lettering? Otherwise i think its old school cool


Huge and too heavy. I like system one but they're pricy. I might cut out every other cross member (they run 2' OC) and the sides stick up too far I'd like to cut them off flush with and redo it to where they only stick up 4" - 6" rather than a whole foot but I'm not sure on that yet. Good point though.


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

A week ago I lost a wheel cover off my 2007 E250. It is driving me crazy how crappy it makes my van look. I must get a replacement ordered but always forget what it is I wanted to do once I am online.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

Forget the lettering, you need flames to make it look like you are going fast!


----------



## Hoosier1 (Jan 26, 2016)

Ohio painter said:


> A week ago I lost a wheel cover off my 2007 E250. It is driving me crazy how crappy it makes my van look. I must get a replacement ordered but always forget what it is I wanted to do once I am online.


Hey don't forget about ordering that replacement wheel cover


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

It's important to me for my vehicle to look nice, but that doesn't mean new.

Clean, well maintained and lettered.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I think it looks sharp like it is. Clean older truck does more for me then a spendy new one.


"Than."


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Ohio painter said:


> A week ago I lost a wheel cover off my 2007 E250. It is driving me crazy how crappy it makes my van look. I must get a replacement ordered but always forget what it is I wanted to do once I am online.


I lost one too. Sad thing is we have to order 4 new ones..........


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Some fresh paint on that rack and rubbing out the finish followed by a wax job would do wonders for that girl.

It's a straight arrow truck. Just needs some "me time" at the auto detailers salon.


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

Honestly I don't see anything wrong with that truck at all. In fact, I think it speaks volumes more than a new truck. It's very unique, people are going to remember it and the fact that it's a well maintained classic probably says a lot about your character. Like a carpenter that shows up with well organized and cared for tools, not necessarily the newest tools. 
Up until a few years ago I had a 1985 Toyota pickup. People would always comment on it for the same reason.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

Lose the ladder rack and drop it a few inches.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

That's a fine truck---if you want to spend money--get a new paint job--but that doesn't look like it really needs one.

If you pulled up on my job, I would think you had a very practical truck---and well maintained.


----------



## bcook1979 (Oct 20, 2015)

I think a modest older truck that is well taken care of speaks volumes. It shows the clients that you take care of things. It also gives them the impression that you are not getting rich off of their jobs. If you pull up in a new $6oK truck people tend to think that you are over charging them. There is a farmer near me that I help out in the spring and fall. He has older equipment (newest tractor is 20+ years old) that is well taken care of and looks sharp. The man may not look like it but he is a millionare several times over. Vechicles to me boil down to practicallity. Do I want truck payments or do I want to keep the money in my bank account.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

Never had an issue selling jobs in my work cloths (roofing) and driving my dirty work truck. Always would explain my appearance was as a result of being an owner operator. 

Know lot's of extremely successful contractors who make sales calls in normal work cloths and drive older vehicle with rust. Seems the most successful guys I know are not buying a new vehicle every year or two, as a matter of fact quite a few buy used.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

BTW,
That's a very sharp OBS you got there! Can't find them like that around here.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Looks clean, well maintained and functional. Consider how much money people spend on older vehicles to make them look exactly the way they did when they were sitting on the dealer lot. You're already there.


----------



## Hoosier1 (Jan 26, 2016)

EricBrancard said:


> Looks clean, well maintained and functional. Consider how much money people spend on older vehicles to make them look exactly the way they did when they were sitting on the dealer lot. You're already there.


Very true, I haven't thought of it that way.


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

bcook1979 said:


> If you pull up in a new $6oK truck people tend to think that you are over charging them.



Personally I'd like to drive the 60k truck and just send a rep from my company in a company vehicle to do house calls. But... I would have liked to win that power ball at a gazillion dollars too.  what's the saying. Modest is hottest. Wonder if that applied to our beloved work trucks that carry all our dang tools. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

I would have no problem if any of my subs where parked at a job in that. Looks like a good setup. I will drive my van untill it becomes completely impractical. I hate getting all the tools set up. I already have them where I want them.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

hoosier1 said:


> my utility truck is in pretty good shape just kinda old i'm trying to think of some ways to spruce it up a little so it doesn't look as bad parked next to a nice new work rig. Anyone ever 'fancy up' an old truck like that or have any ideas? My first thought is swap out the ridiculous mirrors and tone done the ladder rack a bit. Wish i could go for new wheels but everything i can find seems like wouldn't really fit well with an old utility truck, aesthetically.


get your identity on it. Nothing wrong with old / er clean truck if was hiring i would probably lean towards the contractor who had older but clean branded truck. It shows value, patience, and you give a chit. Thats just me.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Some fresh paint on that rack and rubbing out the finish followed by a wax job would do wonders for that girl.
> 
> It's a straight arrow truck. Just needs some "me time" at the auto detailers salon.


Looks even better once you price a new truck!


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

CITY DECKS INC said:


> get your identity on it. Nothing wrong with old / er clean truck if was hiring i would probably lean towards the contractor who had older but clean branded truck. It shows value, patience, and you give a chit. Thats just me.


Around here in OC where botox and buttlifts rule the day you will be shunned in a beater. :laughing:


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> Around here in OC where botox and buttlifts rule the day you will be shunned in a beater. :laughing:


Except for the painters, they always drive the biggest piles of crap, and always are busy with work.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Most of the contractors I know that drive a 50k truck don't even need a truck period. Thats One reason why they cost so much.


----------



## wazez (Oct 25, 2008)

Hey I take it your from IN...mind me asking what part?


----------



## nailomatic (Oct 23, 2014)

NYgutterguy said:


> I'd Letter it up. Nothing wrong with that truck IMO


Perfectly said. Can't add anything to perfect.


----------



## nailomatic (Oct 23, 2014)

Hoosier1 said:


> NYgutterguy said:
> 
> 
> > I'd Letter it up. Nothing wrong with that truck IMO
> ...


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

wazez said:


> Hey I take it your from IN...mind me asking what part?


What area are you in? I'm in Cedar Tucky.

Tom


----------



## colevalleytim (Mar 1, 2008)

Lettering is fine, as an alternative get some magnetic signs. Easy to change if you do decide to sell it. 

I had a client and friend who said she didn't trust tradesmen in brand new vehicles. I think an older truck that is clean outside and in is the most important.


----------



## Hoosier1 (Jan 26, 2016)

wazez said:


> Hey I take it your from IN...mind me asking what part?



I'm NE of Muncie 7 miles from the IN/OH Line, most of our work is agriculture related we put up a lot of pole buildings and seen a lot of nice finished out shops with the whole shabang- 8000+ sq ft heated cement slabs, 32' wide insulated doors, complete kitchens, bathrooms, and sometime living quarters all in the barn... etc etc.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

colevalleytim said:


> I had a client and friend who said she didn't trust tradesmen in brand new vehicles.


That's as ignorant as saying they won't hire a guy with a rusted piece of junk. I bet that client had some nice cars. Are contractors not allowed to own nice things and represent themselves with nice things?


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> That's as ignorant as saying they won't hire a guy with a rusted piece of junk. I bet that client had some nice cars. Are contractors not allowed to own nice things and represent themselves with nice things?


Can't help how some customers think.

Me, I did not get into this business to be poor.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Can't help how some customers think.
> 
> Me, I did not get into this business to be poor.


Funny. If you roll up in a 60 or 70k car they are pissed. Roll up in a 70k truck and it's all good.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Can't help how some customers think.
> 
> Me, I did not get into this business to be poor.


I know, just venting.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I know, just venting.


Yup. It's a pisser sometimes.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> Funny. If you roll up in a 60 or 70k car they are pissed. Roll up in a 70k truck and it's all good.


Times have changed or maybe it's a regional thing. My first construction boss/owner only rolled in a new Caddy. He'd bag up right alongside us some days. And he always brought "we need this" in the trunk, along with cold ones, golf clubs, deli sandwiches.

All the SE Michigan guys from "the families" also rolled only in Caddys.

When I joined the local HBA, I made damned sure we had a 2 yo Eldorado to attend the monthly meetings/dinners in, or I would have been treated like a pool boy.

Nowadays I could give a crap.


----------



## NCMCarpentry (Apr 7, 2013)

Very clean professional looking truck! Get it lettered if you want but other than that I wouldn't suggest changing a thing.. I think an older well maintained truck shows better to a client than a new one. Hey if he can keep that old truck in that kind of shape he must be pretty handy and care about doing things right...


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

colevalleytim said:


> I had a client and friend who said she didn't trust tradesmen in brand new vehicles. I think an older truck that is clean outside and in is the most important.


A work vehicle is an excellent customer qualifying tool. There are a lot of people who think like that, all of which I don't want to work for. Generally the person who thinks like that is also the type of person who doesn't want you to make money. 

By driving a nice vehicle they don't call and you've automatically saved yourself all that wasted time. 

That's my theory and I honestly think it works. A lot people see a tradesman driving an older vehicle and think "sucker who doesn't charge enough....HIRED!!!" They you have to deal with them...


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

To the OP, I think your truck looks fine. I was just addressing the topic people who don't want to hire guys with nice work vehicles. Nothing wrong with what you've got there. Solid truck that makes money.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

Californiadecks said:


> Funny. If you roll up in a 60 or 70k car they are pissed. Roll up in a 70k truck and it's all good.


That's because you can't find a truck for less then that now a days


----------



## John Hyatt (Jan 22, 2007)

Now you have hit on something Lemire, for real.

The price of a new 3/4 2500 chevy truck is just plain outrageous . $50,000 or so. Used for a few years not so much off that.

And then there is the fact a Man can not buy a " pickup truck " at all any more. That is a single cab long bed single axel . Well you can but not very easily and its a plain Jane truck no power anything and always white. They go for $40,000 new if you can find one if not it has to be ordered.

I need a truck like that, I am set up for it. Lately I went looking because my ol 98 Silverado 2500 finally gave it up after many repairs and 380,000 on the clock. Very hard to find I finally found a used one in a country dealership that had pulled a 5th wheel and had insulation in the air filter from mice nesting in it and 116,000 must have been a snow bird truck. After $3,000 put in it I am up and running bringing the price to $ 13,000.

They set the big trucks up for the why fiesh little girl driving alone texting and doing her nails while she is driving now a days. Not the working man who needs a work truck !!!!! 

As a side note, the dealerships get a list of people they can not sell to up dated 
every day. The nasty ******** MF love those 3/4 ton trucks, they mount heavy weapons in the back so they can kill the nonbelievers and anyone else in their way.

John


----------



## wazez (Oct 25, 2008)

tjbnwi said:


> What area are you in? I'm in Cedar Tucky.
> 
> Tom


I'm in a rural area outside the small town of Etna Green.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Spencer said:


> To the OP, I think your truck looks fine. I was just addressing the topic people who don't want to hire guys with nice work vehicles. Nothing wrong with what you've got there. Solid truck that makes money.


Just buy what suits your needs and don't worry about others.

I tend to buy new, then run them into the ground.

So, on the day I buy, I'm a prince, 10 years on I'm a bum?

I don't think so - I was always a bum.:laughing:


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Just buy what suits your needs and don't worry about others.
> 
> I tend to buy new, then run them into the ground.
> 
> ...


I think I will be the same. Changing vehicles is a pain and is costly.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

John Hyatt said:


> Now you have hit on something Lemire, for real.
> 
> The price of a new 3/4 2500 chevy truck is just plain outrageous . $50,000 or so. Used for a few years not so much off that.
> 
> ...


Thats not true, people just don't want to order them. A base F-350, single cab long box is 33k msrp, which you should be able to get for 29k or less from the dealer. The base engine is 385hp, so almost no one *needs* a diesel. The fact is that the upper trim levels include features that you would have never imagined a few years ago - which cost more.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

John Hyatt said:


> Now you have hit on something Lemire, for real.
> 
> The price of a new 3/4 2500 chevy truck is just plain outrageous . $50,000 or so. Used for a few years not so much off that.
> 
> ...


I had to wait a month to get my single cab 3/4 ton LT. The only ones on lots were as you said "plain Janes"


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

jhark123 said:


> Thats not true, people just don't want to order them. A base F-350, single cab long box is 33k msrp, which you should be able to get for 29k or less from the dealer. The base engine is 385hp, so almost no one *needs* a diesel. The fact is that the upper trim levels include features that you would have never imagined a few years ago - which cost more.


http://www.ford.com/trucks/superduty/pricing/

My 2012 supercab 250xl was a bargain then and still is.


----------



## aaron_a (Dec 18, 2013)

superseal said:


> http://www.ford.com/trucks/superduty/pricing/
> 
> My 2012 supercab 250xl was a bargain then and still is.


I have a 2009 f150 xl i bought for 21k in 2012. best purchase ive ever made. people seem to forget about the xl package, but its super economical.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

I personally love my XL. 6.2L 385 horse power and 405Ftlbs torque. Pulls my trailer great. Even though it doesn't have all the bells and whistles, it has enough. I really like the TorqueShift transmission. That alone is enough tech for me. All that My touch or whatever it is, is not for me. The couple things that it does not have I can add later.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

aaron_a said:


> I have a 2009 f150 xl i bought for 21k in 2012. best purchase ive ever made. people seem to forget about the xl package, but its super economical.




I've had three XL's Vinyl seats, hard mat floors. I take my blower with all four doors open and let her rip. Then rinsed and scrubbed the floor with a garden hose.


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

This thread reminded me to order my missing wheel cover. It arrived today and on my van. Thanks.


----------



## Exteriorsld (Mar 21, 2016)

your work vehicle is a moving billboard. it is critical to the image of the business..


----------

